
Jeff Bezos is $5B away from being the world's richest person - ryan_j_naughton
http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/18/technology/culture/jeff-bezos-bill-gates-richest/index.html
======
orionblastar
He can do it, as long as the price of oil does not go up higher. Then Carlos
Slim and others might beat him.

